# UT Tower at Commencment.



## crab.claw (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi All,

I just graduated from UT and I was a part of the team that designed and programmed the lights at the UT Commencement. If you are a Longhorn I thought you might be interested in seeing the Tower lit up in differct colors. Enjoy! The pictures were actually shot by my girlfriend, so I can't take credit for the pics themselves...just what is happening on the Tower.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

congratulations on your graduation. i can imagine from these photos that the lighting must have been pretty spectacular. congratulations to you and your team for a job obviously very well done.

rosesm


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

and what an absolutely beautiful facade that is, too. :biggrin: 


congratulations on your graduation from the finest institution of higher learning in the entire state of texas. thanks for the pics.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> and what an absolutely beautiful facade that is, too. :biggrin:
> 
> congratulations on your graduation from the finest institution of higher learning in the entire state of texas. thanks for the pics.


well said MC....HOOK'EM!!!!:texasflag :birthday2


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Great job and congrtulations. You should be very proud. Hook'em Horns!!!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

1984 Alum here...kinda partial to the orange. The purple is cool and certianly couldn't pass for maroon.


----------



## crab.claw (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks you for your congradulations. That was just a few of colors we lit the Tower with. We actually lit the Tower for every college...Law, Business, etc... 

Best wishes to All.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

congratulations


----------



## bigfish210 (Mar 6, 2006)

congrats...HOOK 'EM! Now join the rest of us in the real world....I miss austin everyday


----------

